# Cory Group Shots



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Just did a waterchange and noticed all my corys are together so I decided to get some group shots since they're all usually at different corners of the tank:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

nice! very stunning cories! what kind are the black striped and spotted?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow they are gorgeous! What are the spotted ones?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

they had some of those at my LFS. they just called them "leopard cories" don't know if that's the proper name or not, but they were identical to these.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

They look good !! Great shots, i have a shoal of bronze corys, atleast i think thats what there caled


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys...the black colored ones are Corydoras Sterbais. They're adorable with their orange fins.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cute! Your pictures made me miss my albino cory! RIP! But I love yours, they are all very cute!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots!! You've got a nice selection of cories :-D


----------

